

DNI James Clapper Admits He Lied To Congress About NSA Surveillance - LarryKleist
https://threatpost.com/dni-clapper-says-statement-to-congress-about-nsa-data-collection-was-erroneous/

======
antoko
Apparently Clapper is lying about lying too[1]. According to Wyden[2], the
question he asked was actually given to Clapper in advance so the idea that
Clapper didn't understand exactly what Wyden was referring to seems like a
load of bull.

Realistically though do we expect honest testimony from people who's job it is
to do secret stuff like this?

[1]
[http://www.salon.com/2013/07/01/this_man_is_still_lying_to_a...](http://www.salon.com/2013/07/01/this_man_is_still_lying_to_america/)

[2] [http://www.wyden.senate.gov/news/press-releases/wyden-
statem...](http://www.wyden.senate.gov/news/press-releases/wyden-statement-
responding-to-director-clappers-statements-about-collection-on-americans)

------
wf
Isn't it curious how closely this resembles skirting responsibility on a
technicality? Nah. /s

